# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  WinXP SP1

## babyboy

A di ndonjeri se si mund te download dhe te instaloj WinXP SP1 me nje bootlegg OS?

----------


## edspace

Ketu merr programin per te ndryshuar numrin e rregjistrimit. 
http://ads.the15thinternet.com/xpsp1.zip

Ne kete faqe te shpjegojne dhe te gjithe proceduren SP1. 

http://www.theonlybob.com/cracking%20winxp%20sp1.htm

----------


## benseven11

mundohu ta shkarkosh windows xp1 pak ose windows xp1b nepermjet programit big fix.Te gjitha adresat FTP ose websajtet mirror qe kane link per te shkarkuar Winsp1 te cojne te microsofti dhe shkarkimi te deshton pasi ke OS bootleg

----------

